# Swan - 2017



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Think I'll share the processing and cooking of my 2017 swan.










I love to eat swan, especially the juveniles, They taste more like a wild turkey than a duck or a goose and they're not as dry. I neck shot a nice juvenile this year and decided to leave the skin on and cook it whole.

Birds, especially waterfowl, should be picked as soon as they are harvested, picked while they are still warm. I failed to pick the bird the day I shot it and opted to scald the swan the following morning.

I've successfully scalded my share of chickens, grouse and pheasants but never had any luck scalding geese, wild or tame, and I knew scalding a big swan would be a challenge. Waterfowl feathers are water-proof making it difficult to for the hot water to penetrate the feathers and "scald" the skin below.

Filled a big 35 quart canner about 1/3rd full, added a couple tablespoons of Joy detergent and heated the water to 165°. The goal was to scald the bird in 150° to 155° water - So said the internet. Kinda funny really, never checked the water temp scalding birds before. We would just bring the water to a boil and then turn the heat off, wait a little bit, and dunk the birds. It wasn't complicated.










The feathers on a swan's breast are really thick and buoyant. I had to hold the bird under the hot water with a big wooden spoon. Took it out after 4 or 5 minutes. At that point the back was scalded but the breast was not. The water just didn't get thru all those oily feathers, even with detergent in it. I scaled it for another 3 minutes or so and then hung the bird in a tree to pick it.










I don't know what went wrong but the breast feathers would not pull out. Ended up pulling a large patch of skin off the breast and then I gave up and just skinned the thing.










At this point the dressed swan has been in my 38° fridge for 23 days.

more later

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Swan liver is the best*

Cut up the liver into serving-size pieces and soaked it in salted milk for 5 or 6 days.

Cooked in butter and wine until medium. Served over mashed potatoes.










Wow!

.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

This is my favorite thread...

Now I just need to get my swan.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think that the pink flat brim is photoshopped.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Not Photoshopped*



bowgy said:


> I think that the pink flat brim is photoshopped.


Ah ha ha. It kinda looks like it doesn't it? Especially the sunglasses.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

bowgy said:


> I think that the pink flat brim is photoshopped.


It was a real thing...I was there...honest


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

You do it up right


----------

